# Case for my carbide endmills



## Monk (Feb 4, 2017)

Recently I took advantage of some of the MSC deals and purchased a smaller set of carbide end mills (1/8 thru 7/16 with a fitted oak case). I went to ebay and bought individual Taurus end mills (1/2 thru 3/4). I decided to make my own fitted case for these from a piece of 3/4 inch poplar my Dad had lying around. I started by sizing cutting the original piece in half and sizing the pieces to match and then using the new end mills to cut their pockets in the base. Then I milled the recesses in the lid necessary to clear the larger sized end mills. Finally I added the hinges, hasp, and a coat of stain/sealer.


----------



## royesses (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice work. Looks like a presentation case.

Roy


----------



## dulltool17 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 4, 2017)

nice work!


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 8, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2017)

Where can I place my order?

Very Nice!
-brino


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 11, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## Monk (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It was really a quick and easy project. I patterned this one after the one that came with a set of SGS carbide end mills I got from MSC. Interestingly that set ran from 1/8th thru 1/2 in sixteenths, but omitted the 7/16ths. So, I bought 9/16ths thru 3/4's from Taurus and picked up a 7/16ths to fill out the previous set. Here's the case that came with the SGS set. It's a little fancier with corners rounded.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 \


----------



## crazypj (Oct 1, 2017)

Much nicer than the chintzy plastic inserts you normally see. If I ever get time I must do same for various end mills I have. You could probably get a cheap round over router bit to do edges? (unless you really, really 'need' a metal cutting one for a project  )


----------



## rzbill (Oct 2, 2017)

Hmmmm.  I wonder how many, and what kind of bits I could make fit into the empty box from that last bottle of Middletons....    I may have to get another if they won't all fit.


----------

